# What treatment for a pergola



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I've got a new pergola being built and looking for recommendations what to treat the timber with -it's pressure treated softwood. I've been looking around and the range of treatments is pretty vast: wood stain, decking oil, Sadolin superdec etc. etc.

Any advice for what I should go for. Ideally I don't want something that needs regular treatment 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Cuprinol Exterior wood preserver is about as good as it gets, so many of them are just rubbish that they literally wash off with the first rain, this one has waxes in it and it really does waterproof the timber.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

The best product I’ve used is OSMO UV-Protection Oil EXTRA 420... a little pricey, but well worth it.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Sikkens range is simply excellent, depending upon wood type etc.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

This company will have you covered.. a bit more expensive then the other usual suspects but you pay for quality..

https://www.liberon.co.uk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

You need to know what the preservative base is on and in the wood.

I made the mistake of getting some external paint for my decking and it hasn't stuck.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I would seek advice. Some coatings do not work with all type of timber or existing coatings or treatments. Painting things like oak is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

NornIron said:


> The best product I've used is OSMO UV-Protection Oil EXTRA 420... a little pricey, but well worth it.


An oil might suit but again you can't use all oils on all kinds of timber.


----------

